# Cheap Tivo remotes (peanuts) on ebay - anyone else having problems?



## childe (Jan 22, 2001)

I recently bought a brand new Tivo peanut off ebay for about £5. This was a lot cheaper than I expected them to be. My recollection is they should cost about £30.

When it arrived it seemed to be fine and certainly looks and operates as though it is new. In fact it seems to be perfect except for one problem - I can't program it to turn my TV on. I have tried hundreds of codes with no success. It will control volume, mute and power off, on numerous different codes, but not power on.

This is the same TV (Sony 36fs70) that my original peanut had no difficulty controlling. Another Tivoer (Andy) on another thread says he knows someone who bought one of these cheap peanuts and has similar problems. Andy also has a similar problem, but I am not sure if he is using one of these cheap peanuts or one bought from customer services.

Anyway, does anyone know anything about these "ebay peanuts"? Are they some kind of knock off copy? Am I lucky it works as well as it does? Any suggestions on how to make it work properly?

Thanks


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

Is it a UK peanut, or a US peanut? The UK ones are silver, and have all the keys. The US ones are missing the AUX and VCR keys if I remember correctly. If it's a US model, then it may not be programmed with euro-models of TV.

Also, have you remembered to try the listed codes with 1000 added?

No one is going to produce clones and sell them at just £5.


----------



## childe (Jan 22, 2001)

Ian

Its definitely silver and has both the aux and vcr buttons, so I presume it is a UK peanut. It just seems odd that it (and the numerous other ones on ebay) are so cheap. Unless I am wrong to think the "proper" price is around £30.


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

The official price was £30. However, TiVo/Thomson sold all of their stock off very cheap to companies like Tivoland.com, who now have large stocks and no market, and no doubt are competing with each other.

It's worth picking up a spare PSU if you haven't got one, since they are very cheap on eBay, and have a limited life.


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

I just picked up TWO remotes AND a PSU from eBay for £10.99 (plus a fivers postage)

I was wondering whether this was a bargain or not, I now imagine that it IS (provided they work when I get them.....)


----------



## KiNeL (Feb 6, 2006)

I bought a couple of these also and they work exactly as my originals.


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

PhilG said:


> I just picked up TWO remotes AND a PSU from eBay for £10.99 (plus a fivers postage)
> 
> I was wondering whether this was a bargain or not, I now imagine that it IS (provided they work when I get them.....)


That's about the going rate. I bought a single remote and power supply about 6 months ago for that price.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Sure you are following the instructions correctly http://www.morlocks.co.uk/stormpages/images/tivotv.pdf ?

Automan.


----------



## childe (Jan 22, 2001)

Thanks Automan. Are those US codes? They are different to the ones on the Tivo screen. Also, do I have to be on the correct Tivo screen before trying to program the remote, or does it not matter?

Finally, does the Tivo IR have to be visible? ie is the remote interacting with the Tivo? I ask this because in order to test loads of codes without turning the Tivo off everytime and having to return to the menu page I have been blocking the Tivo IR receiver.


----------

